

Startup launches 'first wearable health record' for Google Glass - d8niel
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/12/google-health-idUSL2N0OT1PL20140612

======
jamestomasino
It's great to see some real app development happening in the pharma space. I
was worried it was going to stay too novel and disconnected a tool to get any
business traction.

The real problem, in my opinion, is that Google hasn't made a clear, public
way for advertisers to get involved in the platform. That's one of the most
innovative technical adopters and the one of the most free to spend
speculative money. Especially with Google's core business, I'd have expected
something more obvious.

